# has anyone ever conceived with sperm that lived 5+ days in the tract?



## meowee (Jul 8, 2004)

Sorry about the strange question-- I had an early sono yesterday to determine dates because I wasn't sure about the date of my LMP. According to the sono my date of conception was exactly 7 days after and 7 days before the two times I DTD.

Is it possible for sperm to live 7 days in the reproductive tract? Has anyone conceived from such an incident?

I know the sono could be wrong, but the earlier ones are pretty accurate and were 100% accurate for all my other pregnancies-- the due dates I got corresponded to the date of conception exactly.

I am really curious about this because I thought the longest sperm could live is 5 days.


----------



## Patchfire (Dec 11, 2001)

I've always said it was 5 days - just because, well, that's the generally accepted outer limit, right? But I've always suspected it was six days - from Sunday to O late on Friday.


----------



## tsume (Jun 4, 2005)

Our second child was the result of 7 day old sperm. I know 'they' say that's not possible but that was the time difference between the last time we had sex and the day I ovulated. The mister and I were almost 1,000 miles away when I conceived.


----------



## khaoskat (May 11, 2006)

According to US, my last baby was the product of 7+ day old sperm as well. It happened right between the two times we DTD..

This is going by US...


----------



## pauletoy (Aug 26, 2007)

Oh wow, thanks for posting this. It is so encouraging.


----------



## sweetney (Jun 20, 2006)

I also have a babe who is the result of 5+ day old sperm! I was in San Francisco and hubby was in North Carolina









Plus, ultrasounds (depending on the quality of the machine used) are accurate +/- a few days.

Congratulations!


----------



## meowee (Jul 8, 2004)

Thanks ladies for your info, it's interesting.

So is it only girl sperm that could live this long, because it is hardier?


----------



## midwestmeg (Jul 10, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *meowee* 
Thanks ladies for your info, it's interesting.

So is it only girl sperm that could live this long, because it is hardier?

That would be the theory, but we'd have to ask the experts from the previous posts!


----------



## youngnhappymamma (Feb 3, 2002)

My second child must have been concieved under these circumstances. We had sex on the last day of my period and then I went out of town for a month and came home pregnant.







And the baby was a boy......so I guess the guy sperm can be long lived!!


----------



## meowee (Jul 8, 2004)

I guess the NFP mamas would be experts on this too! Maybe I should have posted there







.


----------



## NotTheOnlyOne (Oct 23, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *youngnhappymamma* 
My second child must have been concieved under these circumstances. We had sex on the last day of my period and then I went out of town for a month and came home pregnant.







And the baby was a boy......so I guess the guy sperm can be long lived!!









I have a boy from 5 + day old sperm as well


----------



## Tellera (Oct 28, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *momtosimon* 
I have a boy from 5 + day old sperm as well

















:


----------



## MCatLvrMom2A&X (Nov 18, 2004)

The latest data shows that in the right conditions sperm can indeed live for 7 days. I dont know how common it is but it does happen.

Some woman are very early Oers this accounts for more than a few woman who got pg while af was still there. Especially if you have a longer af like 7 days and you O on cd 8-10 plently of time there to get pg


----------



## BlueIrises (Jul 23, 2006)

I have fertitity issues due to one blocked tube and unknown condition of other tube...we did IVF for my first PG. This summer I was scheduled to have a LAP in Aug to check out the condition of my tube and try to repair the blocked one. Well in June my period returned and in July my DH and I had sex one saturday night to "freshen up the sperm". It had been months since our last time and we thought we would try to have some baby-making sex when I ovulated in July. So Sat we DTD in order to prepare for Wed or Thursday's "big" performance which was when I due to O. Thursday I ovulated but with a teething 7 month old...we were just too darn tired and passed on the opportunity. Fast forward 2.5w to my pre-op appt with my fertilty specialist who was doing bloodwork for my surgery two days later...he came into the room and told me my surgery was cancelled...I was pregnant...naturally...from one time sex with sperm that not only was "stale" from sitting around for many months...but also sat in my one working tube for 5 days...

So yes it is possible!

P.S. the only time you can have an exact day of conception is if you do something like IVF in which the egg and sperm are put together in real time (my son was conceived at 10:54am on March 17 2006...and again that is only conception...that doesn't take implantation into consideration. I know the embryo was returned to my uterus on the 21st but it could have been days before it actually implanted)...natural conception will always have a leeway...charting and temping and pee sticks can only give you a window. My CBE monitor says I Oed on Thursday but there is subjectiveness to that.


----------

